# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  به نظرتون می ارزه پرستاری آزاد بخونیم ؟

## zia

*سلام دوستان

 به نظرتون می ارزه پرستاری آزاد بخونیم ؟ شهریه هر ترمش حدودی چند میشه ؟

 و آیا میشه 3 ساله یا 7 ترمه تموم کنیم ؟ 

چطور میتونم بفهمم پرستاری آزاد گرگان نیمسال دوم هم میگیره یا فقط نیمسال اول،؟ تو سایتش پیدا نکردم
آخه آخرای مهرماه سربازیم تموم میشه 

امکانش هست اصن همون نیمسال اول هم بخونم و گواهی پایان خدمت رو آخرای مهر (یا اواسط مهر) بیارم ؟ اصلا ثبت نام خضوری دانشگاه آزاد کی میشه ؟ اوایل مهر ؟ 

دوستان شرمنده زیاد سوال کردم ، خیلی درگیرم ممنون میشم جواب بدین ،*

----------


## artim

> *سلام دوستان
> 
>  به نظرتون می ارزه پرستاری آزاد بخونیم ؟ شهریه هر ترمش حدودی چند میشه ؟
> 
> شهریه حدود 1 الی 1.5 تومن
> 
>  و آیا میشه 3 ساله یا 7 ترمه تموم کنیم ؟ 
> 
> احتمالا بله
> ...




با قرمز جواب دادم

----------


## zia

مطمئنین نیمسال دوم نداره آزاد ؟؟ ، تکمیل ظرفیت اگه باشه و قبول شم نیمسال دوم باید شروع کنم دیگه ؟ 
و اینکه نگفتین ثبت نام حضوری دانشگاه آزاد مهرماه هست ؟ قبل از مهر (تابستان) که نیست ؟ شایدم هفته دوم مهر سربازیم تموم شه آخه

----------


## artim

> مطمئنین نیمسال دوم نداره آزاد ؟؟ ، تکمیل ظرفیت اگه باشه و قبول شم نیمسال دوم باید شروع کنم دیگه ؟ 
> و اینکه نگفتین ثبت نام حضوری دانشگاه آزاد مهرماه هست ؟ قبل از مهر (تابستان) که نیست ؟ شایدم هفته دوم مهر سربازیم تموم شه آخه



بله نیمسال دوم نداره
بله تکمیل ظرفیت نیمسال دومه اگه داشته باشه

بله شهریور انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد جوابش میاد ثبت نام اواخر شهریور هست مثل سراسری

----------


## zainab

با این شهریه ی بالا واقعا می ارزه پرستاری بخونیم؟
تا چه رتبه ای قبولی داره؟
درسته که مدرک دانشگاه ها برای خارج از کشور فرق داره؟ مثلا من شنیدم مدرک پیام نور رو اصلا  قبول ندارن :Yahoo (110): 
برای پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد مشهد خوبه؟

----------


## alibahadori

پرستاری رشته خوبیه 
اگه واقعا به رشتش علاقه دارید و میتونید باهاش کنار بیاید 
و پولشم دارید چرا که نه خیلی هم رشته خوب و ابرومندیه
و درامدش هم بد نیست

----------


## artim

> با این شهریه ی بالا واقعا می ارزه پرستاری بخونیم؟
> تا چه رتبه ای قبولی داره؟
> درسته که مدرک دانشگاه ها برای خارج از کشور فرق داره؟ مثلا من شنیدم مدرک پیام نور رو اصلا  قبول ندارن
> برای پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد مشهد خوبه؟


مدرک پیام نور چه داخل چه خارج معتبر هست

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بله مطمینا ارزششو داره...

----------


## zainab

ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون  :Y (694): 
بچه ها بعضی جاها خوندم بچه های دانشگاه آزاد به اندازه ی دیپلم سواد دارن! :Yahoo (31):  یا مدرکش برای بورسیه بدرد نمیخوره چون دانشگاه مطرحی نیست! حتی یه جا خوندم نوشته بود دختری که دانشگاه آزاد بخونه و تو فضای اونجا باشه اله و بله و جیمبله!!! مگه چه خبره دانشگاه آزاد؟  :Yahoo (77):  جدا از حرفای بقیه کنجکاو شدم ببینم چرا بقیه ناراضی اند بنظرتون؟ :Yahoo (35): 
*نظر خودتون درباره دانشگاه آزاد چیه؟* میذاریدش تو انتخاب آخرتون؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## farshad96

زینیب خانوم . درباره محیط دانشگاه آزاد باید بگم که بیراه هم نگفتن. البته به این معنی نیست که مثلا دختری که چادریه یا با حجابه اصلا نمیتونه دانشگاه آزاد رو تموم کنه اما خیلی سخته وارد دانشگاه آزاد بشید و ایمان و اعتقادتون تغییر نکنه. امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید...

----------


## امیرمالک

داداش بیا گرگان :ی

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون 
> بچه ها بعضی جاها خوندم بچه های دانشگاه آزاد به اندازه ی دیپلم سواد دارن! یا مدرکش برای بورسیه بدرد نمیخوره چون دانشگاه مطرحی نیست! حتی یه جا خوندم نوشته بود دختری که دانشگاه آزاد بخونه و تو فضای اونجا باشه اله و بله و جیمبله!!! مگه چه خبره دانشگاه آزاد؟  جدا از حرفای بقیه کنجکاو شدم ببینم چرا بقیه ناراضی اند بنظرتون؟
> *نظر خودتون درباره دانشگاه آزاد چیه؟* میذاریدش تو انتخاب آخرتون؟



از لحاظ سواد میتونم بگم کاملا در حد یک شایعس!
و همینطور در مورد مردک اون برای بورسیه ی خارج گرفتن...برای کشوری مثل امریکا فرقی نداره شما ازاد یا سراسری درس خوندین...برای المان بله مهمه...شما مدرکتون باید سراسری باشه...ولی کشورهای دنیا بیشتر دنبال کسایی هستن که در حال پیشرفت هستن,کسایی که اوفت نمیکنن و خودشونو بالا میکشن و مقاله های مختلف میدن...

در مورد دانشگاه ازاد دیدی که هست اینه که چون دخترا اکثرا درس خونن و زیاد میخونن قبول شدنشون در ازاد به دلایل بد هست ولی پسرا به دلیل داشتن مشغله های ذهنی و نداشتن حوصله ی کافی برای مطالعه تو ازاد قبول میشن(این ذهنیت اکثریت هست که بنده باهاش موافق نیستم به هیچ وجه)
در هر اجتماعی هم خوب و هم بد وجود داره...ولی خوب ازاد قدری از سراسری در این زمینه جلوتره!هر چند بستگی به دانشگاهی که میخواین برین داره...یه جایی مثل ازاد پزشکی تهران یا علوم تحقیقات یا ازاد کرج فرق میکنه...

در کل دانشگاه ازاد هم دانشگاه خوبیه و مدرکش هم معتبره...مطمینا چیزی که اهمیت داره در مرتبه ی اول علاقه و رشته ی مورد نظر فرده نه دانشگاه...

----------


## zainab

> از لحاظ سواد میتونم بگم کاملا در حد یک شایعس!
> و همینطور در مورد مردک اون برای بورسیه ی خارج گرفتن...برای کشوری مثل امریکا فرقی نداره شما ازاد یا سراسری درس خوندین...برای المان بله مهمه...شما مدرکتون باید سراسری باشه...ولی کشورهای دنیا بیشتر دنبال کسایی هستن که در حال پیشرفت هستن,کسایی که اوفت نمیکنن و خودشونو بالا میکشن و مقاله های مختلف میدن...
> 
> در مورد دانشگاه ازاد دیدی که هست اینه که چون دخترا اکثرا درس خونن و زیاد میخونن قبول شدنشون در ازاد به دلایل بد هست ولی پسرا به دلیل داشتن مشغله های ذهنی و نداشتن حوصله ی کافی برای مطالعه تو ازاد قبول میشن(این ذهنیت اکثریت هست که بنده باهاش موافق نیستم به هیچ وجه)
> در هر اجتماعی هم خوب و هم بد وجود داره...ولی خوب ازاد قدری از سراسری در این زمینه جلوتره!هر چند بستگی به دانشگاهی که میخواین برین داره...یه جایی مثل ازاد پزشکی تهران یا علوم تحقیقات یا ازاد کرج فرق میکنه...
> 
> در کل دانشگاه ازاد هم دانشگاه خوبیه و مدرکش هم معتبره...مطمینا چیزی که اهمیت داره در مرتبه ی اول علاقه و رشته ی مورد نظر فرده نه دانشگاه...


ممنونم از راهنمایی تون بله درست میگید
میدونید دانشگاه های استرالیا مدرک آزاد رو قبول دارن یا نه؟
اینم متوجه نشدم:دیدی که هست اینه که چون دخترا اکثرا درس خونن و زیاد میخونن قبول شدنشون در ازاد به دلایل بد هست از چه نظر اینو گفتن؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> ممنونم از راهنمایی تون بله درست میگید
> میدونید دانشگاه های استرالیا مدرک آزاد رو قبول دارن یا نه؟
> اینم متوجه نشدم:دیدی که هست اینه که چون دخترا اکثرا درس خونن و زیاد میخونن قبول شدنشون در ازاد به دلایل بد هست از چه نظر اینو گفتن؟


بله قبول داره...
نظر زیاد جالبی ندارن متاسفانه...همون دیدی که خودتون گفتین نسبت به دانشگاه ازاد هست,روی دخترا چند برابره...البته متاسفانه رفتار بعضی از دخترا همین طرز فکر رو به وجود اورده...در بعضی از دانشگاه ها در حد فاجعس....

----------


## zainab

اشکال نداره انشالله من میریم الگو میشم برا بقیه و ارشادشون میکنم خدا بزرگه :Yahoo (83): 
فقط خدا رحم کنه درس عبرت نشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------

